
Eucoin – New European Bitcoin and Altcoin Exchange Comming Soon - felltrifortence
http://eucoin.io/
======
heldervasc
Good news for European Traders. Most of current exchanges have high trading
fees and have been hacked recently. We need something secure ,reliable and
trustfull to manage our assets.

~~~
mtmail
Collecting email addresses on http ([https://eucoin.io/](https://eucoin.io/)
doesn't work) doesn't convey security or trustfulness. Emails are collected by
/emails.js and send to the /emails URL.

------
klok
Will you offer EUR pairs for every coin? Nice initiative btw

~~~
felltrifortence
we have big plans for the exchange but right now we are trying to find out
what a common retailer trader is looking for. Our goal is to open with wide
range of Bitcoin/Altcoin trading pairs but Altcoin/Euro trading pairs are an
important feature that we would like to have on a near future.

